# Main Salmon: Alternate Start



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Spend a day somewhere on the Payette?

Cache Bar to Corn Cr isn't much. I did it a couple of weeks ago, although not by design, so I might not have appreciated it as much as it deserves. I don't recall any superb river camps, although you could day trip and camp at Corn Cr.


----------



## skiersteve3 (Apr 29, 2011)

when was the last time you ran cramer? It really has mellowed a lot over the years compared to what it used to be. I would start somewhere up stream of cache bar and camp at corn creek....really not the end of the world.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

i see commercials running the section between north fork and the confluence all the time. they have a bunch of paddlers.

depending on your dates you may be able to still cancel and pick another permit. I went online and checked --- There were a couple of MFS openings at the end of the month, and that's a much shorter drive from Boise. Even with low water I think you'd probably have more fun on the MFS anyhow, that is assuming you fly in some coolers to indian ...

another option is to watch the recreation.gov site and look for a late cancellation on the day you really want to launch the main --- probably some of the people who signed up for your day is having second thoughts due to the flows.

If you do attempt this, drop off the number of people on the permit online so there is less fiscal penalty when you cancel. the cancellation will result in you losing your rights to enter the lottery for that river for a few years but if it saves you a day then its no issue.

third option is to enjoy the water amusement park in Boise!!!


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Upper launch*

We like to launch at Spring Bar for an extra day on the river.
A long push and you can camp on the beach across from Corn creek and shuttle over in the morning for camp site drawing and then back again for the full inspection.
An easier day is to camp rr below the orchard below Owl Creek.
Decent camp seperated from roadway by big Ponderosa/Yellow pines.

You may also be able to camp near Cove Creek with vehicle access, but this may be posted as day-use area.

Having the extra day buffer at the start of the trip saved our permit last year when we had to delay a full day in Green River Utah awaiting an idler pulley and serpentine belt.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

skiersteve3 said:


> when was the last time you ran cramer? It really has mellowed a lot over the years compared to what it used to be. I would start somewhere up stream of cache bar and camp at corn creek....really not the end of the world.


I am currently inclined to run with that option. Gets us on the river the # of days planned and gives us a mellow day of floating. Bummed to lose a day in the Main canyon but really not a huge deal.

I have wanted to float the section above the confluence for a while but I am thinking my 18 foot boat is too much of a pig for such low water. Its gonna be a tight fit on the Main as it is but I don't have any other options for boats for the trip.

Other option, if river drops drastically, is to just cancel our Main permit and float the Lower since it has increased flow from all the tributaries. Permit holder can't apply for 3 years but might be worth the loss since the river is dropping steadily and we are still 2 weeks out.

Thanks for the info....keep it coming as there are options i haven't thought of yet.

Phillip


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Rojo said:


> We like to launch at Spring Bar for an extra day on the river.
> A long push and you can camp on the beach across from Corn creek and shuttle over in the morning for camp site drawing and then back again for the full inspection.
> An easier day is to camp rr below the orchard below Owl Creek.
> Decent camp seperated from roadway by big Ponderosa/Yellow pines.
> ...


Sorry to hear about the car problems, hoping we don't experience that. All things considered it was better to have an extra day then make the mistake in the opposite direction. Biggest hassle will be dealing with the hazing that I rightfully deserve; guessing it will last a few years.

Thanks for the detailed information. That helps a lot.

Phillip


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I'd vote to launch higher up and run Cramer. If this is day one of your trip, might as well make it a good one. Cramer is exciting, but not that bad. Cache Bar to Corn Creek would be ok, but pretty short day and more time hanging out in the campground. As for timing on a Cache Bar launch, we usually get there off the MFS around 10:00 - 11:00, and there's usually one other group close behind us. We're a pretty early starting group, and we have to drive home to Utah that day. I'd guess later in the day would be more crowded. Plus some outfitters do their resupply in the afternoon at Cache Bar for the MS after they run the MFS.

PS - Don't cancel your permit because of water. The MS is never too low. Your 18 footer will be just fine. I've run it at minus 2.5 ft and we had 18 foot rafts with no problem whatsoever. The only tight spot was the slot at Salmon Falls, and that's not an issue any more.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Rojo said:


> We like to launch at Spring Bar for an extra day on the river.


Hey Rojo,

Where is Spring Bar? The only one I can find is close to Riggins after the Main ends.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Cove Creek is above, but I've not heard of a Spring Bar above, just below.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

cataraftgirl said:


> PS - Don't cancel your permit because of water. The MS is never too low. Your 18 footer will be just fine. I've run it at minus 2.5 ft and we had 18 foot rafts with no problem whatsoever. The only tight spot was the slot at Salmon Falls, and that's not an issue any more.


Yeah, not likely to do so as my wife has never floated the Main and its her permit. Not too worried about the flow but always a little anxious at low flows with big beasts like ours. Never run her in bony conditions but it is still far from that from what I understand for the Main. Alex's (kazak) video from last year helped me gain some confidence. 

Thanks for the encouragement. 

Phillip


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Sorry,
Spring Creek is the campground just above Shoupe, 30 miles above Corn Creek.
Nice developed campground with toilets, water, and a concrete boat ramp.
Great place to rig while waiting for travelers to gather and it also decreases the shuttle/cost.

https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&q=

Have fun!


----------



## skiersteve3 (Apr 29, 2011)

the main will be far from too low....i guess big mallard would be a bit tight but i can't really think of much else where the river would be tough with an 18' boat (anyone?) launch above, a seven day trip starting bit above the normal put in is vs seven days on just the main is all the same in my book. cramer might be your best ride anyway so maybe it'd give that the advantage at this point.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Can't seem to get the correct google map link posted up for Spring Creek, but it is there just upstream from Shoupe.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

restrac2000 said:


> Yeah, not likely to do so as my wife has never floated the Main and its her permit. Not too worried about the flow but always a little anxious at low flows with big beasts like ours. Never run her in bony conditions but it is still far from that from what I understand for the Main. Alex's (kazak) video from last year helped me gain some confidence.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> Phillip


Even at minus 2.5 ft. it was far from what I'd call boney. We did it in September that year and it was a spectacular trip. A few more rocks showing and a few more pronounced holes, but nothing bad. The big rafts didn't have any problems at Big Mallard, but it was fun to watch them wedge their way through Salmon Falls. Line up, wedge in, let the water build up behind the boat a little, give a push, and pop out like a cork from a bottle of bubbly.

Have a great trip. It's my all time fav, but I had to miss it this year with my stupid fractured femur. I'm bored to tears at home and living vicariously through all my river brothers & sisters.


----------



## SALRVRRT (Mar 24, 2011)

We run from Spring to Cove for day trips on the weekends and it's getting boney and slow, we switched to duckies a few weeks ago. Took 5-6 hours last weekend and that doesn't even put you half way. It can be done in an 18 footer but you're going to work, and its going to be a long day to reach Corn ck.
I wouldn't miss Cramer if you are running above Corn, its not that bad anymore.


----------



## garfishh (Jun 22, 2012)

*I think he's talking about Spring Creek . . .*

that's about 25 miles above Corn Creek. 

I think Cove Creek is about half as far and might be a good alternate start. 

I know some friends that had to start there last year when fires were close to Corn Creek. 

I've put in at Spring Creek and added two days to a Main trip. 

It's pretty easy and a good warmup for the Main.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*Another option*

Another option is to do a day float from Spring Creek down to Panther Creek, a good 8+ mile run that contains the best rapids (other than Cramer) between Spring Creek and Corn Creek. That's the "daily" stretch and it's a blast to run - we ran it again this year after we took off the Middle Fork last month - and I've run it before launching on the Main. You might even have time to lap it. 

Go light with your rafts and/or cram into a smaller paddle raft. It's a great way to spend the day before your permit starts. You'll still have plenty of time to drive down to Corn, grab a campsite, dinner, and rig for launch the next day.

They say if you can make it through the first rapid at the bridge (Pine Creek) below Shoup then you can make it all the way down the Main no problem. While you're there stop in an get a shake at the store in Shoup - mmmm. 

Note: I think you have to pay to take out at the private boat ramp at the bar at Panther Creek. I think there is a freebie ramp further down the river but I don't recall how far. We always take out about 3/4 of a mile above Panther Creek, large turn out on river side of the road.


----------

